# Sounds Stupid - Does My Betta Need a Night-Light?



## Rjlupin (Jul 23, 2013)

Ok, it sounds really silly, but my apartment gets very dark when I turn out all the lights. I mean, velvet black, can't see your hand in front of your face dark. Do I at least need small ambient light so he can see his own fins? Should I get one of those night lights for kids and keep it on the opposite side of the room or something? I'm afraid he might be tail biting. I'm a nervous newbie.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Actually nope, he'll totally be fine in the dark. The dark actually has a calming effect on most if not all fish and he does sleep so a night light would disturb him and not allow him to rest much. I've known Betta's who actually get frustrated at heater lights coming on at night or ambient light at night and they start biting their own fins so best for him to just be in darkness! It's a cute idea though ^_^


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

Lilnaugrim is right, betta fish actually benefit from the change in light just like we do


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Rjlupin said:


> Ok, it sounds really silly, but my apartment gets very dark when I turn out all the lights. I mean, velvet black, can't see your hand in front of your face dark. Do I at least need small ambient light so he can see his own fins? Should I get one of those night lights for kids and keep it on the opposite side of the room or something? I'm afraid he might be tail biting. I'm a nervous newbie.


Your question doesn't sound silly at all. I actually did put a night light on for a few days until I read on here that it wasn't a great idea unless we wanted tired fish. The only stupid questions are the ones we don't ask, so keep asking!


----------



## Bluelily54 (Feb 4, 2013)

My apartment is the same way, and I remember worrying about it. I just kept a close eye on him in the morning when I turned on the lights, and he didn't seem to be suffering any ill effects from the dark. He does seem to be a little more chill when the aquarium light is off, during the day he is very active =D


----------

